# lol laydens back in business



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

im sure as hell he was involved in the trade bringing greg ostertag back to utah.

think about it. they traded a bunch of young guys (kirk Snyder, lopez, Crutis Borchardt) for laydens favorite player (who he tried to bring to NY several...i mean, thousands of times). trading young guys for old bums? Sound familiar?

im glad that hes not with us.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> im sure as hell he was involved in the trade bringing greg ostertag back to utah.
> 
> think about it. they traded a bunch of young guys (kirk Snyder, lopez, Crutis Borchardt) for laydens favorite player (who he tried to bring to NY several...i mean, thousands of times). trading young guys for old bums? Sound familiar?
> 
> im glad that hes not with us.


how in the world did layden talk Sloan into coaching Ostetag again..I cant wait to see Eisly and Anders0n onboard...


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Ostertag---25 minutes a game...7 rebounds, 7 points...2 blocks..........

4 million per in the last year of a deal----

How's this for an idea---I'd rather have HIM than Jerome James!!!


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Jerome James will be better.... I dont see why Knicks fans dont like that deal...


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> Jerome James will be better.... I dont see why Knicks fans dont like that deal...



Look, I hope you're right. The poster was ripping Ostertag---I merely pointed to the history of his play---he's been a better player than a recent Knick Signee----frankly, Ostertag gives you about 25 minutes of quality combat


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

so you would trade THREE players under 25 on the knicks for greg ostertag.

right


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Jerome James will be better.... I dont see why Knicks fans dont like that deal...


Greg Ostertag: 1 year contract
Jerome James: 5 year contract



> so you would trade THREE players under 25 on the knicks for greg ostertag


Ostertag was decent last time he was in Utah, and I dunno if any of you bothered to notice, but he's an upgrade over Jarron Collins, and Curtis Borchardt.

Borchardt played 80 games in 3 seasons. He's fragile and soft, no need for him when they already have a much better player in Okur.

Snyder has limited upside and didn't really mesh with Sloan's style.

Lopez is being bought out (Memphis will save money thats why they took him), he's going back to Spain.

In essence this was a quality backup center (say, a 10th man) for two 12th men.

Would I trade three players under 25 on the Knicks for Ostertag? You're forgetting that the Knicks don't even have three players under 25 on the roster. They didn't trade any quality youth. If anything they're also dumping Snyder's first round contract. He's gonna make 3 million over the next 2 years, and his team option in year three would be 2.3 million. Obviously the team would rather have 2nd rounder C.J. Miles.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> You're forgetting that the Knicks don't even have three players under 25 on the roster


Swwetney,Butler, Ariza,Lee,Nate,and Frye are under 25...Not sure if Butler is under contract


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Swwetney,Butler, Ariza,Lee,Nate,and Frye are under 25...Not sure if Butler is under contract


Lee, Nate, and Frye can't be traded until January.

I don't think Butler is under contract. That leaves Sweetney and Ariza. Sundov is also under 25 but also without a contract.

Further, I don't think anybody here is going to argue that Snyder or Borchhardt are better players than those two. You could make an arguement for Lopez but he's not staying in the NBA.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

sundovs like a 7 year pro.


why do you defend this guy?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Sundov was 18 his rookie year.

I assume you mean Layden. Why do you attack him for unfounded reasons?


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Borchard stinks---he's not healthy, and he's not a physical guy or a defender. 

Lopez is going to play in Spain anyway(done deaL)

Snyder is a guy that they don't want(the Israeli guard is gonna take his spot), and they have some money commited to his contract---they free up about 3 million next year with the deal.

They get Ostertag who IS a decent defensive center---he is very capable of playing meaningful and long minutes...he's in the last year of his existing contract.

I'm sure Layden has SOME input, but he's NOT the GM there.

I like the way Utah is positioned...With Kirilenko back and Mehmet OKUR plus Boozer and Ostertag, they have a very versatile front line......and their roster is very nicely mixed! I think they'll be extremely competitive with some very young players in key roles.....and they have roster and financial flexibilty going forward.

It's a huge leap to criticize what they've done over the past 2 years versus what Isiah has done---I'd trade their roster for ours in two seconds!!!!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> I'm sure Layden has SOME input, but he's NOT the GM there.
> 
> I like the way Utah is positioned...With Kirilenko back and Mehmet OKUR pl
> 
> It's a huge leap to criticize what they've done over the past 2 years versus what Isiah has done---I'd trade their roster for ours in two seconds!!!!!!


Exactly....Knick fans hated layden....And as you stated they have molded their roster nicely the last 2 years...Without Layden being there..

It is funny seeing ostertag and Sloan reunited


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Well they have a nice Roster now , how long untill Layden dystroys it by Trading Boozer to Free up Cap space to sign Karl Malone


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> And as you stated they have molded their roster nicely the last 2 years...Without Layden being there..


Are you implying that their roster was not molded nicely when Layden WAS there? It's pretty obvious that's not the case.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Well they have a nice Roster now , how long untill Layden dystroys it by Trading Boozer to Free up Cap space to sign Karl Malone


Considering Boozer is overpaid, and that Larry Miller wants him gone because he feels Boozer quit playing defense down the stretch, that wouldn't exactly be a bad idea. There's a reason there have been nothing but Boozer trade rumors since he arrived in Utah.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Are you implying that their roster was not molded nicely when Layden WAS there? It's pretty obvious that's not the case.


I am strongly implying that Layden has his fingerprints on Kirelenko and thats it..

Zeke is finally rid of almost all of laydens nuclear waste so the Thomas regime officially starts this year..

Rashidi,layden did a halfway decent job in Utah,but he absolutely bombed in NYC...


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

OK---you wanna rip layden, he's fair game....but it was done in the context of criticizing him for bring Ostertag in.

1. Their recent trade made sense!!
2. He's not now their GM!!

As far as I'm concerned, he is fair game for his hand in the crap they brought to the knicks.

As for the Isiah Regime---His Marbury trade was a bold stroke. It doesn't seem like it's worked out to the best, but you need to credit Isiah for a great try. Every other trade has been a "sideways logic bull**** blather move". There is no plan right now. I'm not sure that you could do less "Basketball good" with as much money as Isiah has commited to his FRANKENTEAM!!!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

truth said:


> Zeke is finally rid of almost all of laydens nuclear waste so the Thomas regime officially starts this year..


This is why I wouldnt be surprised to see Sweetney gone as well very soon, he is the last remaining Layden leftover.


----------

